
Democrats formally propose higher tax on VCs, others - brett
http://venturebeat.com/2007/06/22/democrats-formally-propose-higher-tax-on-vcs-others/
======
davidw
This is relevant:

<http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9302718>

